# Patternless Albino



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

just wondering what the possible routes are to create Patternless Albino offspring.....I think these are lovely but don't seem to see them for sale, so might add these into my breeding plans if poss........I ain't great with genetics so forgive me........:blush:

thanks


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Like I say I am struggling learning genetics but will have a crack at it 

Albino het patternless x Patternless het albino will give 

Normals (double het albino and patternless)

Patternless albinos

Is this right, if so anyone know roughly the percentages of them 

cheers

PS - I am trying to learn honest


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

Albino het Patty x Patty het albino:
25% normal het patternlss het albino
25% albino het patty
25% patty het albino
25% PA

normal double het x normal double het:
6,25% normals
12,5% normals het albino
12,5% normals het patty
25% normals het patt het albino
6,25% albino
12,5 albino het patty
6,25% patty
12,5% patty het albino
6,25% PA


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

leos you can use are:
PA
patty het albino
albino het patty
normal double het 
just like you said and every combination is possible so:
PA x normal double het or PA x albino het patty all combinations of these are possible, just not all will give you a very good chance of getting PA's


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

BG Gecko - I'm bloody gobsmaked, christ knows how you get your head round all this is beyond me 

Thank you


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

it's not that hard at all, just need someone to explain it once real well and then you can probably do all of this yourself with punnett squares 
if you have any other questions you can alwas ask


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I think between you and Sshisto you could make a packet :lol2: (bloody genetic wizards the pair of you ) :lol2:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

SORRY...... Patty albino x patty albino...will this give me 100% Patternless Albino offspring?

I'm thinking it will as both parents will have the double gene thingy...whatever it's called , but will someone just confirm this for me please 

Thanks all for your tolerance and patience


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

labmad said:


> SORRY...... Patty albino x patty albino...will this give me 100% Patternless Albino offspring?
> 
> I'm thinking it will as both parents will have the double gene thingy...whatever it's called , but will someone just confirm this for me please
> 
> Thanks all for your tolerance and patience


Yup, as both parents will be homozygous recessive for both genes.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Many Thanks


----------



## Elliott (Jul 15, 2007)

Waterlife have some Rainwater patternless leopard geckos 80pound.

Exotic Plant and Pet Centre

They are not on the website yet.


----------

